# DC Pharmaceuticals source



## bigbananaboy (Jun 10, 2022)

Has anyone bought from this source or ran blood tests while using his gear?  I'm mainly talking about the 400mgml test.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 10, 2022)

So you bought shit then put it into your body and then decide to research. 
What a gift to the community you’ll be


----------



## bigbananaboy (Jun 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> So you bought shit then put it into your body and then decide to research.
> What a gift to the community you’ll be


I don't remember saying anything about using it Chief.  I'm doing research before buying it.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 10, 2022)

Oh you’re just a shill in disguise then.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 10, 2022)

I've always been more of a Marvel kinda guy


----------



## bigbananaboy (Jun 10, 2022)

This threads got you Poppin blood vessels bud, I think your BP is getting a little high


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 10, 2022)

Wait… that DC pharmaceuticals… the one with the oils that gave people abscesses


----------



## bigbananaboy (Jun 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Wait… that DC pharmaceuticals… the one with the oils that gave people abscesses


Good to know


----------



## bigbananaboy (Jun 10, 2022)

Got a source? Or are u the one with abscesses ?


RiR0 said:


> Wait… that DC pharmaceuticals… the one with the oils that gave people absences


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 10, 2022)

bigbananaboy said:


> Got a source? Or are u the one with abscesses ?


Read the rules dipshit.


----------



## bigbananaboy (Jun 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Read the rules dipshit.


You must be the special one in the family.  I meant a source for your bullshit claim.  If they had to cut a chunk out of your ass, just say that


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 10, 2022)

bigbananaboy said:


> You must be the special one in the family.  I meant a source for your bullshit claim.  If they had to cut a chunk out of your ass, just say that


Here you are still being useless and even worse a failed shill and then even worse asking for a source. 
Let give you a tip, insults should be based on information that is actually provided not pulled from your ass


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jun 10, 2022)

-8 reaction score, your off to a good start!!!


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 10, 2022)

Must be shilling in pms


----------



## bigbananaboy (Jun 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Must be shilling in pms


I don't know what u mean by shill


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 10, 2022)

bigbananaboy said:


> I don't know what u mean by shill


That sounds like something a shill would say.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 10, 2022)

bigbananaboy said:


> I don't know what u mean by shill


It's just UGBB slang for "promising newcomer with a wealth of valuable insight to share"


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 10, 2022)

bigbananaboy said:


> Has anyone bought from this source or ran blood tests while using his gear?  I'm mainly talking about the 400mgml test.


Do an introduction post instead of bathing in and asking stupid questions like a dumbshit.


----------



## CJ (Jun 10, 2022)

TODAY said:


> It's just UGBB slang for "promising newcomer with a wealth of valuable insight to share"


That's the spirit!!!  🤗


----------



## bigbananaboy (Jun 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Do an introduction post instead of bathing in and asking stupid questions like a dumbshit.


Alright my fault I've never used the forum before and was just looking for info on a source.  I won't make those posts anymore


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 10, 2022)

bigbananaboy said:


> Has anyone bought from this source or ran blood tests while using his gear?  I'm mainly talking about the 400mgml test.


Edit
Hello Sir,
  You seem like another shill or a troll. I hope you live a long and prosperous life but if not, that's ok too.


----------



## CJ (Jun 10, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Go fuck yourself cunt. You faggots are getting old quickly.


Geez, that escalated quickly. 🤔


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 10, 2022)

CJ said:


> Geez, that escalated quickly. 🤔


Sorry, I will rephrase

Edit: Fixed


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Jun 10, 2022)

i think this is the same dumbass source that said he puts Cialis in all of his orals.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Jun 10, 2022)

Yep. It was him.

Edit: Just realized he's using the DC comics logo. Detective Comics Pharmaceuticals? Get the fuck outta here. He can't be serious.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 10, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Yep. It was him.
> 
> Edit: Just realized he's using the DC comics logo. Detective Comics Pharmaceuticals? Get the fuck outta here. He can't be serious.
> 
> View attachment 23396


Just for shits and giggles….
What the fuck?


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Just for shits and giggles….
> What the fuck?


And and to be fair it's also for the pumps


----------



## Pooh6369 (Jun 10, 2022)

He's at -25...we can do better guys!!!!


----------



## Tisatix (Jun 10, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> Yep. It was him.
> 
> Edit: Just realized he's using the DC comics logo. Detective Comics Pharmaceuticals? Get the fuck outta here. He can't be serious.
> 
> View attachment 23396



Gh0st said it perfectly. If this is true, they could potentially be putting someone in danger. Messed up. I guess the real question is what fuller they’re using for their cialis? Extra cialis? Lol


----------



## BigJoshStud (Jun 11, 2022)

I have experience with DC. Test e gave me the worst pip I have ever had and test e or c shouldn’t have any pip. Literally threw away 300 dollars worth of their gear. There was a time a few years back they were g2g, but I stay away now. Just my experience


----------



## CJ (Jun 11, 2022)

BigJoshStud said:


> I have experience with DC. Test e gave me the worst pip I have ever had and test e or c shouldn’t have any pip. Literally threw away 300 dollars worth of their gear. There was a time a few years back they were g2g, but I stay away now. Just my experience


I get PIP from pharmacy Testosterone Cyp. 

***That is NOT an endorsement of this source, do not take it as such.


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 11, 2022)

CJ said:


> I get PIP from pharmacy Testosterone Cyp.
> 
> ***That is NOT an endorsement of this source, do not take it as such.


Fuckin shill


----------



## CJ (Jun 11, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Fuckin shill


Dammit!!!  😤


----------



## BigJoshStud (Jun 11, 2022)

CJ said:


> I get PIP from pharmacy Testosterone Cyp.
> 
> ***That is NOT an endorsement of this source, do not take it as such.


I would respectfully argue that while you might experience some pip, due to a physiological reaction to the carrier oil or alcohol in the oil, typically longer esters have mild to no pip, generally speaking. 
This dc crap made it feel like I was shot in the ass with a nail gun for 5 days. My dumbass actually pinned it 3 times thinking I was doing something wrong, even though I have pinned thousands of times


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 11, 2022)

BigJoshStud said:


> I would respectfully argue that while you might experience some pip, due to a physiological reaction to the carrier oil or alcohol in the oil, typically longer esters have mild to no pip, generally speaking.
> This dc crap made it feel like I was shot in the ass with a nail gun for 5 days. My dumbass actually pinned it 3 times thinking I was doing something wrong, even though I have pinned thousands of times


Test E has been giving people a lot of pip lately. It’s in the raws.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jun 13, 2022)

My pharma test cyp if I hit a 1-1/2ml shot in my thigh will give a little punch for a day..
But I also use a test prop from a very reputable source that hits you like a hammer for a few days. 
Shits gtg… so pup should not be the deciding factor in the goodness of your sauce…
Btw the prop is 200mg a ml… yes it hurts every time😪😪😪


----------



## bgbg617 (Jun 13, 2022)

I’m currently on his Test E and Anavar and they work great lol I don’t get what all the fuss is about


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 13, 2022)

bgbg617 said:


> I’m currently on his Test E and Anavar and they work great lol I don’t get what all the fuss is about


Killer first post man


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 13, 2022)

bgbg617 said:


> I’m currently on his Test E and Anavar and they work great lol I don’t get what all the fuss is about


You’re a nobody so go away


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 13, 2022)

bgbg617 said:


> I’m currently on his Test E and Anavar and they work great lol I don’t get what all the fuss is about


Fuck off shill. Shills are not welcome


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 13, 2022)

I don't get it. If your a source and want to source here just fuckin do it properly. It's like we only attract fuckin Dodo birds. My two cents.


----------



## bgbg617 (Jun 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Fuck off shill. Shills are not welcome


Not a shill. Here’s proof! Just cuz ur experience wasn’t good doesn’t mean mine wasn’t. First guy I bought gear from and it works well for me. I only get PIP on thighs when I hit a nerve.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 13, 2022)

bgbg617 said:


> Not a shill. Here’s proof! Just cuz ur experience wasn’t good doesn’t mean mine wasn’t. First guy I bought gear from and it works well for me. I only get PIP on thighs when I hit a nerve.


That’s proof? You can’t be that fucking retarded. Gtfo shill


----------



## Yano (Jun 13, 2022)

bgbg617 said:


> Not a shill. Here’s proof! Just cuz ur experience wasn’t good doesn’t mean mine wasn’t. First guy I bought gear from and it works well for me. I only get PIP on thighs when I hit a nerve.


This fucking receipt has - Cock Bombs - on it ? ,,,, Just WTF haaaaahahaahaha ... Whats this guy got a dick infestation ? lil peckers running all over , jumping on people , now he's gota bomb the house like its fleas ?


----------



## lifter6973 (Jun 13, 2022)

bgbg617 said:


> Not a shill. Here’s proof! Just cuz ur experience wasn’t good doesn’t mean mine wasn’t. First guy I bought gear from and it works well for me. I only get PIP on thighs when I hit a nerve.


OK, the meme is pretty funny 
but you are a joke too


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jun 13, 2022)

Soooo, a fucking nobody shows up asking "questions " about a shitty source only to have another fucking nobody show up and defend said "source " . Then attempt to argue nonsense. 

Yup Prime UGBB 2022.


----------



## cavorite (Jun 13, 2022)

what’s in the “cock bomb”?


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 13, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Soooo, a fucking nobody shows up asking "questions " about a shitty source only to have another fucking nobody show up and defend said "source " . Then attempt to argue nonsense.
> 
> Yup Prime UGBB 2022.


Prime shilling baby


----------



## Yano (Jun 13, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Soooo, a fucking nobody shows up asking "questions " about a shitty source only to have another fucking nobody show up and defend said "source " . Then attempt to argue nonsense.
> 
> Yup Prime UGBB 2022.


Hows that old song go ,, " heard from a shill whoooo heard from a shill who'oooh heard it from another his shits goood too gooo'ohhh" ... Fucking idiots I was born at night but it were'nt last night fer'Chris'sakes.


----------



## bgbg617 (Jun 14, 2022)

cavorite said:


> what’s in the “cock bomb”?


75mg Viagra and 20mg cialis😈


----------



## cavorite (Jun 14, 2022)

bgbg617 said:


> 75mg Viagra and 20mg cialis😈



oh i was expecting more. 

i don’t know why you would take those together - the timing is different


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 14, 2022)

cavorite said:


> oh i was expecting more.
> 
> i don’t know why you would take those together - the timing is different


The UGLs make them as a gimmick for the retarded. You can see it worked in this case. I’m 110% positive the dosing is WAY off if anyone bothered to test it.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Jun 14, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The UGLs make them as a gimmick for the retarded. You can see it worked in this case. I’m 110% positive the dosing is WAY off if anyone bothered to test it.



Brah! He sells fYrE cock bombs. Isn't that proof enough?


----------



## Yano (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Butch_C (Jun 14, 2022)

Cock bombs, sounds like something a back alley doctor would use for cheap Transvestite surgery.


----------



## magicmansp1989 (Jun 19, 2022)

any reviews for the products


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 20, 2022)

magicmansp1989 said:


> any reviews for the products


I feel like this my response quite a bit with new posters but there’s really only so many ways I can say it 
“Please go kill yourself”


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 20, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I feel like this my response quite a bit with new posters but there’s really only so many ways I can say it
> “Please go kill yourself”


He didn't even bother to read the thread he posted in, if he did he is a fucktard for still asking.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jun 20, 2022)

magicmansp1989 said:


> any reviews for the products


Yes. They suck. If you enjoy sucky gear then make your purchase and post your shilly review.


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 21, 2022)

Dc currently exit scamming his source board as we speak.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Jun 21, 2022)

magicmansp1989 said:


> any reviews for the products






Definitely g2g.


----------



## Achillesking (Jun 21, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> View attachment 23714
> 
> 
> Definitely g2g.


But the cock bombs bro


----------



## Tisatix (Jun 23, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> View attachment 23714
> 
> 
> Definitely g2g.


so you’re saying its 🔥


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Jun 23, 2022)

Tisatix said:


> so you’re saying its 🔥



The purest!


----------



## MetatronTurtle (Jun 23, 2022)

I need a detailed FeElZ report and a pic of the girl to make sure it was the cock bombs pulling heavy duty.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jun 23, 2022)

bigbananaboy said:


> Has anyone bought from this source or ran blood tests while using his gear?  I'm mainly talking about the 400mgml test.


No!  But tell us more!


----------

